# Hello People please read!!!



## jamie84 (Jan 13, 2004)

Right ive just turned 20 the other week, and my problem is im 6,2ft tall and only weight 11 stone. you can only imagine how skinny i am for the info above.

Im wanting to know how i can gain weight?

Whats the best supplements i can take ie whey, protein ?? and where can i get it from??

im going to join a gym, but the problem with me is i never stick to it. But im willing to now cos im sick of looking ill with being so stick thin

Mates take pi55 out of me and it just makes me want to do something about it so i am. Its all so getting me down i will not go down town clubbing with a t shirt or long sleeve tops cos i just do not fill them out and i look a mess.

So please any info would be gr8

If stuck to taking protein shakes whould i gain weight?

What foods do i need to be eating to gain weight fast??

cheers lads

jamie   

ps i dont expect this to happen over night


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

for gaining weight mate eat loads os potatoes, rice,chicken, tuna, steak and drink some milk. there are a couple of members hear that sell protein drinks, Lorian and silentbob. cant think of website addresses of hand(sorry lads) but im sure someone else will give you more info mate. there good people on this board, they have helped me loads.

good luck mate and keep up the training

rob

welcome to the board


----------



## jamie84 (Jan 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by robdog
> 
> *for gaining weight mate eat loads os potatoes, rice,chicken, tuna, steak and drink some milk. there are a couple of members hear that sell protein drinks, Lorian and silentbob. cant think of website addresses of hand(sorry lads) but im sure someone else will give you more info mate. there good people on this board, they have helped me loads.*
> 
> ...


Many thanks mate for your fast reply

I will wait for other comments

And if lorian or silentbob could get in touch with me for supplying protein drinks i would be more than happy


----------



## jamie84 (Jan 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by robdog
> 
> *for gaining weight mate eat loads os potatoes, rice,chicken, tuna, steak and drink some milk. there are a couple of members hear that sell protein drinks, Lorian and silentbob. cant think of website addresses of hand(sorry lads) but im sure someone else will give you more info mate. there good people on this board, they have helped me loads.*
> 
> ...


Many thanks mate for your fast reply

I will wait for other comments

And if lorian or silentbob could get in touch with me for supplying protein drinks i would be mo


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi mate welcome to the board 

My website is www.proteinfactory.co.uk, silentbobs is www.bodyshapersfitness.com

As for gaining weight, most importantly you need to be consuming more calories than you consume, primarily these should come from real food sources (as robdog mentioned). Protein shakes can be added in addition to regular meals to bump k/calories up further.

One thing I would add is that for gaining weight you are probably best looking at a dedicated weight-gain formula as opposed to just a protein powder. These are a mixture of carbs+protein and therefore provide substantially more calories per serving. Two of the best are Reflex Instant Mass and Prolab N-Large2, details of which can be found on either of the sites mentioned above.

L


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

As the other guys said, beef up your proper food intake and add a weight gain supplement like instant mass, nlarge or pro mass by Chemical Nutrition. There's a thread on the new food and diet section where everyone is posting their diets - this might give you some idea of how to structure your diet.

At 11 stone you probably need around 2750 cals a day to start to gain weight at a reasonable pace, depending on what you currently eat and how fast your metabolism is. If you'd like to post your current diet, we could suggest some modifications.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I agree with the guys above on the diet.

The workout you should not do too much and lift compound exercises. Do each body part one time each week.

Example: Monday do Chest and Triceps

Tuesday do Back and Biceps

Wednesday off

Thursday Shoulders

Friday Legs

This is just an example. Lift heavier and keep it simple, you dont want to burn too many calories. Your appitite will spark up a little when you exercise. Feel free to eat even when you arnt that hungry.

Corn, potatos, rice, breads, pasta, yams, beans, oatmeal and such tend to put on some meat on your bones and you can eat as much protein as you want too.

Again, dont do too much at the gym or you will be burning the calories you are trying to store.

The idea is to consume more calories than you burn. This will store. Creatine might help you retain some water and volumize some of your muscles while increasing your strength.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

good routine good diet had helped me go from 6 foot 1 and 10 and a half stone, now 6 foot 1 13 and a half stone

still skinny but getting there

remember rome wasn't built in aday and neither was arnie

it will come but only over time

you have to be in it for the long run

eat whatever u want as much as u can mate try and eat every 3 hours

and use this board

they will get u through it!

we will get you through it and help in anyway


----------



## jamie84 (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks ever so much people

can i just ask what protein drink to u reccomend the most?

because im going to buy some from one of the sites named above

robin how long has it took u to but 2 and half stone on ??

was thinking about this one but it only says 20 servings i would be taking five aday


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

im using dymatize elite whey at the mo. its got 70 odd servings in it. low card with i think 22grams of protein. aparently its been quite popular from what one of the guys where saying


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

hi mate,

For a start I think that 5 servings a day would be overkill (not to mention bloody expensive!). As mentioned above you really want to be looking at real food sources and using products like the Instant Mass to *supplement* this diet.

You can put together good meals very easily eg, some mornings i'll microwave a boal of oatmeal (regular oatmael with water, nothing fancy!) put it in a container and take it to work, about mid morning i'll add in a couple of scoops of whey protein and bingo .. high calorie quality protein+carbs meal that's significantly cheaper than a shake!

Another thing you could do to make it last is not use full servings of, use a half serving but make up the calories by adding a couple of bananas or something. Personally I like the bags of frozen fruits that you can buy in any supermarket.

Also its worth bearing in mind that Reflex Instant Mass is quite a thick shake, Prolab N-Large has a much thinner consistency making it easier to drink if you arent feeling hungry!

As for which I rprefer, I generally opt for Chocolate N-Large2 and Strawberry Instant Mass

L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by robdog
> 
> *im using dymatize elite whey at the mo. its got 70 odd servings in it. low card with i think 22grams of protein. aparently its been quite popular from what one of the guys where saying *


I actually tried the Dymatize Elite way for the first time yesterday - had a sample of Choc-Mint flavour. Not one i'd generally go for but this was very nice, quite a subtle flavour and not artificial. It mixed really well too which is always a bonus 

L


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

mate it has taken me about a year and abit

just ate whatever the hell i could

i have put fat on but when putting on mass u have to put fat on then cut

i would say protein shakes go minimal i have one a day and 3 of upper body training days and 2 on legs day

cheaper too

jiust eat every three hours mate

and train remember it takes time but be willing to put in time and u will be fine


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah, the elite is good. We've been selling loads of the stuff. Its one of our best selling products. Chocolate and vanilla are nice, mocha isn't so nice, and I haven't tried the others- I'm told by customers that berry and buttercream toffee are good though. Not ideal on its own for weight gain though. Instant mass is good, so's n-large. You just dont get very many servings. However, I'd only recommend to use half servings anway. Pro mass gives better value for money, but not quite such good quality.

5 shakes a day would be too much. Beef up your food intake as well. I'd say 2 weight gain shakes a day would be plenty. I've seen people get good results with both nlarge and instant mass. Either would be a great choice.

We've just got a new weight gainer in stock called 'mammoth 2500' by interactive nutrition. Its really nice - one of the best supps I've tasted - but its got 900 cals per serving with water! Good for hardgainers though. I'm actually pretty impressed with interactive's product line. I'll be putting them and USN on our site in the next few days.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

Drinking plenty of full cream milk, a glass with every meal at least woulg help. However it is not a substitue for water. As for whey protein, u can try using milk, except for the drink after the work out since water is easier to absorb than water, as its essential that ur body should get whey protein as quick and as soon as possible after the work out. For other time, especially the drink before bed, I'd go for milk.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *good routine good diet had helped me go from 6 foot 1 and 10 and a half stone, now 6 foot 1 13 and a half stone*
> 
> ...


but try to eat good fats, non saturated fat and not just saturated fat.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey, dont stear away from saturated fats. Before the formation of polyunsaturated fats, that is all there was, besides olive oil (good stuff) 

Fats: There are (3) kinds, Mono, Poly and saturated fats.I would cut the hydrogenated fats out all together. They are in margerines and chips (Pototo), (not fish) and alot of stuff. Notice I did not mention the hydrogenated oils there? They are man made, don't eat these at all if you can help it.

Polyunsaturated fats start out with a vegetable then they add a solvent (usually hexane) The solvent is then boiled off, although up to 100 parts per million may remain in the oil. Such solvents, themselves toxic, also retain the toxic pesticides adhering to seeds and grains before processing begins.

This oil has a bad ratio between Omega 6 and Omega 3 fatty acids. This fatty acid is necessary for cell oxidation, for metabolizing important sulphur-containing amino acids and for maintaining proper balance in prostaglandin production. Deficiencies have been associated with asthma, heart disease and learning deficiencies.

So, if you think about it how much oil do we normally eat from vegetables? You eat 2 cups of vegetables and you might get 1/8 of a teaspoon of oil from this (exagerated to prove my point). Eat a steak and how much oil would you get? 10 times that? Probably, the ratios are not right.

Olive oil for cooking is a great idea.

Homogenization and hyrogenation is to be avoided.

Go eat your bacon and eggs and dont feel guilty afterwards.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

One of the most ironic things in the 'world of fat' is when people shun butter in favour of margarines etc.. in the belief that they are better for them - when in fact margarines contain trans fatty acids which are far worse than the saturated fat that they are trying to avoid.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *good routine good diet had helped me go from 6 foot 1 and 10 and a half stone, now 6 foot 1 13 and a half stone*
> 
> ...


Robin, thats pretty good going! If you're making gains like that you dont need steroids. 3 stones in a year and a half is good. Any idea what body fat % you are? I was 8 1/2 st (at 5ft9-10 ish) when I first started training, and I eventually got up to 14st5. I was carrying a fair bit of fat at that weight though - probably as high as 18%. 13st is a comfortable weight for me at the moment whilst keeping my bf at 10% or below - I've never wanted to be particularly big. If you work it out, I actually have the same amount of lean weight now that I had when I was 14st5, only without the fat baggage. If you are lean and have a small to medium frame like I do, you dont need to carry as much weight to look bigger.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i am not sure how do i check bf percentage, i am currently on a cycle,

the reason i am on it is because the gains i have made have stopped, and my muscles are only getting leaner, i want them to get leaner after i gain size

i have a lot of fat and generally i eat alot and gain fat abit which i don't like my plan is though to keep the gains i make hoping i gain abit, then possibly cut it, and hopefully hackskii and winger will help me when i get to that stage, as they help me all the time

yeh they are good gains but about a stone of that was when i wasn't even training properly, so its not all muscle


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robin, We will hook u up with a killer diet when you are ready. That should be the last of your worries. After your cycle post cycle is next and I am there for you, so is Winger and I am sure silentbob too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Robin after your cycle you will have put muscle on. If you put muscle on your body then that means when you are sitting watching t.v. you will burn more calories than when you had less muscle on you. So what I am trying to say is that when you do decide to diet you will have more muscle and you will need more calories just to maintain your body in a resting state. If you ate what you did before your cycle you will still loose weight. I will break down an awsome diet when the time is right. For now just eat clean and gain weight. Good protein, (fish,turkey,chicken,beef,pork) in that order. The protien drinks are only after a workout or if you have to skip a meal. Or if you didnt get enough protein in your pizza.................doop.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Body fat can be checked quite a different number of ways. You dont want to worry about it whilst bulking. Fat is easy to lose if you just know how and take the time to experiment with your body and see what works for you. Building the muscle is the harder part.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by winger
> 
> *Robin after your cycle you will have put muscle on. If you put muscle on your body then that means when you are sitting watching t.v. you will burn more calories than when you had less muscle on you. *


Thats very true. Whenever someone comes into the gym asking how to lose weight, I tell them to lift weights and they look suprised. 'You lift weights to bulk up' is the most common answer. Here's part of an article of mine:

"Myth: So long as I diet, I don't need to train to lose fat.

Truth: If you lose weight by diet alone, you will lose weight, but most of it won't be fat. At most 20-50% might be fat, but for the most part you will actually lose lean body weight. If you lose lean tissue then your body weight will drop but your fat weight will stay the same so your percentage of body fat will actually rise. This means you actually get technically 'fatter'.

Myth: Cardiovascular exercise is the only way to burn body fat.

Truth: Perhaps the best way to burn body fat is actually training with weights. Training with weights can burn 700 calories in an hour if done properly and will help tone and build your muscles. This is not the only way that lifting weights burns calories and hence burns fat. Muscle requires more calories to survive than fat does. If you put on one pound of muscle, that pound will burn an extra 40 calories a day to survive. That's 40 more calories a day without even exercising! So you're burning extra fat while doing nothing! Over a year that pound of muscle will burn an additional 14600 calories a year. It takes 3500 calories to burn a pound of fat, so by gaining a pound of muscle you will burn an extra four pounds of fat a year - doing nothing! Good deal don't you think? One pound of muscle isn't very much at all. Imagine how much more fat you will burn with five pounds of extra muscle - ten pounds - more! That's more fat than you'd burn sitting on a stationary bicycle for hours on end. And remember those calories counters on cardio equipment? Rubbish! Divide that figure they show by four and you're getting close- those counters measure mechanical calories not the thermal calories the body uses!"


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Silentbob, I love your posts. They inspire, they inform, they are awesome. Massive information. I dont really like posting after you bacause I want people to read yours and If I post after you then someone might miss your post. But this time I could not let it go. Sorry


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Silentbob I had to post also. Write a book and I will buy it. Damn you are the man. This is not a flame.



> Originally posted by silentbob
> 
> * One pound of muscle isn't very much at all.*


Have you ever seen a pound of beef on a plate and wondered if you could pack that on your body, how much size that would be? I dont really remember the numbers but if memory serves (and it dosn't) 1 or 2 pounds a year of muscle is allot. Thank-you Silentbob for being in this forum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *I agree with the guys above on the diet.*
> 
> ...


I agree with this post, in addition to it, keep your reps low, about 6-12, make sure you do not pick a weight that you can do more than 12 reps with, also, your recovery time between sets should be very short, i.e around 20-40 seconds, anything above this and you're building strength rather than muscles, do around 6 sets, then run onto another exercise, basically your muscles should hurt like hell after training and the next morning, not a good feeling, but you know you're doing it right.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good advice.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

how does one measure/calculate percentage of bf without the use of specialist equipment?


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *Hey, dont stear away from saturated fats. Before the formation of polyunsaturated fats, that is all there was, besides olive oil (good stuff)*
> 
> ...


Good information. I like your posts!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hi jamie me and you have so much in common

my name is jamie

i am 6 foot 0

i used to weigh 10 stone!!!!!!!

I didnt ever want to wear short sleeved shirts in summer so i boiled instead

i felt conscious everywhere i went

its most awful thing for a bloke to be skinny because women want wide shouldered confident hunks and it does suck!!!!

So thanks to this brilliant site and its truly brilliant people i have learned what it takes to gain weight properly. Take the advice of these guys because they have helped me and i am not going to stop now until i gain a weight that i feel confident with.

Now i weigh 10.7 pounds, i have gained 3.5 pounds since being on htis site and taking the advise of these guys, BELIEVE me YOU can gain weight!! it will be hard and a pain in the ass but just imagine the outcome of it, if your going to do it you have t oput 100% effort into it. 99% is just not good enough, i have learned that after doing it half heartedly and got absolutly nowhere, good luck m8, if you do it the best you can you can gain fine!


----------

